# Buying fish online in Ontario canada



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

hey I am looking for a site that sells stuff in canada.

Looking for shipment to come directly to my door.

Apretiate it thanks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Perhaps you could narrow down what you mean by... stuff...


----------



## slh666 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry lol.

African Cichlids.

Looking for a decent site, where i can purchase fish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, if you look at the Sites sponsors, you can see who has online businesses. I can't off the top think of any Canadian sites.

Some sell Tangs, some Malawians.. some both.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Check with the London Aquariium Society. There are probably members who have Africans. Check out there meetings and annual auctions also. http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/ is there website. Why buy on line when you can see what your getting dealing person to person.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

BillD said:


> Check with the London Aquariium Society. There are probably members who have Africans. Check out there meetings and annual auctions also. http://www.londonaquariasociety.com/ is there website. Why buy on line when you can see what your getting dealing person to person.


Good idea.

Or the classifeds on Pricenetwork.ca More Toronto/GTA centric, but lot's of hobbyists selling fish there.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

he's canadian edmonton... but canadian Spencer jack his site.
http://cichlaholic.com/bio.html


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah just check out local fish clubs, probably your best bet, there are alot near me in the GTA


----------

